# not thrilled with my glock 26



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

bought it a few months ago.....put maybe 1-200 rounds thru it and plain out just dont like it..

I am more of a "classic" firearms type of guy...




anyone else feel like this?????


dont get me wrong...the gun shot true, felt solid..no malfunctions of course but I'm just not feelin' it..


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What exactly is it that you don't like about it?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i own one
what happened?
i bought it for what it is
a good solid backup gun and good for home defense
i have over 900 in mine


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought the G-19 and I like it real well. The G-26 I looked at didn't have the finger extenshion and I didn't care for the feel so I bought the S&W M-P 9. I think that will do it for me in the plastic pistols. Both are very good shooters.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a G26 some years ago and never did warm up to it. Got rid of it and moved on to many other Glocks, however. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

What are you asking for your G26? Sorry if I sound blunt about it. No sense in keeping a pistol you won't use or like.


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing happend...it shot true, not a bad recoil for a little gun either

fairly accurate for the amount of time I have into it...I have mag extensions and I tried the rubber gripper thing but it just didnt do anything for me





I think I prefer guns with external/controllable safety's as well...


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

_Classified ads must be placed in the proper subforum._ - Mike


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Where are you located?

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I understand what you're saying about them. I've never owned a gun in my life that performed as well that I just couldn't get the love for. I'd get into it for a while then lose that lovin' feeling.

The people that like *really* love them and those that don't ..well..just don't. I had tried several and bought a few but after a while I just get rid on them. I have the same problem with 357 wheel guns though..lol..I've had about 6 in the last 10 years and the love wears off and I sell them.

I am a 1911 guy and I'm told that it's the reason for my lack of Glock love but I don't think it's that. I like a gun for what it is able to do; and a Glock does it about as good as a handgun can.,,I don't know...

Anyway, just get out there and get your hands on a few different guns. As different as you can and you will find the one or type that does it for ya:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 26, and I initially didn't care for it. However, I gave it much more than a 300 round test. I eventually started carrying it as my main defense gun, and four years later it remains my favorite carry gun.

Not every gun works for every person. I consider guns tools, however, and don't have emotional attachments to them. The 26 is totally reliable, convenient for me to carry and allows me to make accurate hits with speed. That's all I ask in a pistol.


----------



## Slick (Feb 16, 2008)

Different gun, similar story....... I had bought an XD40sc to carry because I have an XD40 service that I absolutely love to shoot. I had also shot my friends XD40sc before I bought mine and liked it. But for some reason I just never liked mine. I had about 700 rounds thru it and it just never felt "right" to me. Never had a single problem w/ the gun, it just wasn't for me. Long story short, I sold it for what I paid for it and bought a Colt Defender to replace it. I still have XD40 service and love to shoot that gun, but the XD40sc just didn't do "it" for me.


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

lol...a defender is what I have been looking at as a replacement..

I view a gun as a tool as well...I dont typically get emotionally attatched to them, unless they are truly something special or things I have gotten from my father

I had a GF buy me a new SS beretta brigadier when I was in optometry school and I love it..will never sell it


Most recently I have purchased a sig p232..loved it, but it bloodied my hand everytime I fired it..

the glock was the most recent..


when its gone Ill be looking at a defender or officers model 1911 to replace it...I also looked the other day at a compact SS springfield .45 which was really nice

local shop has a 70's era officers ACP which is VERY pretty and in nice shape..I think they want 700 for it..

then there's the ever elusive p7...and like I said before..I like specialty and classic stuff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Idok said:


> local shop has a 70's era officers ACP which is VERY pretty and in nice shape..I think they want 700 for it..


Be sure you're buying what you think you're buying. The Officer's ACP wasn't introduced until the 1980s.



> then there's the ever elusive p7


Excellent pistol! Mags/holsters/accessories are harder to come by and more expensive than most guns, and it heats up a bit when you shoot a lot, but it's a great gun.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

When I look at a gun, first thing I do if it LOOKS good is pick it up and see how it feels in my hand...if it feels good, I get interested...If it feels so so or it's a "I dunno maybe I will get used to it"....I just dont...

I love my springfields...They feel good to my hand right away...I have picked up a glock and just the angle of the grip to the frame makes them feel strange to me and not "comfy".....I have picked up some 1911's that felt real good and others that felt bulky or out of balance....

If it doesnt feel right from the start, it may never....or it may grow on you...only you can decide...

Willy


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree...shop what looks nice, then feel it...if its not comfortable forget about..

I went by Gander MTn today to check out a couple of Kimber's, but they were mobbed so I'll go back later..

if anyone is interested in my 26 pm me..it minty and I'll consider trades


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

well...a friend rode up into town today to hang out a bit..we got to talking about guns and he asks me "hey, any ideas on a good compact 9mm to carry on my bike?"

why yes I do. :smt023



gave him a good deal and saved all the hassle...


So, what shall I repace her with?


thinking either:

p239
kimber ultra carry II
p7 (no m8's...I would only buy one of the originals...granted, this weapon is IMO a different class than the above 2 mentioned)

Im a 9mm guy..dont care much about .40, but I would consider a .45 (even though I have a pair of original 1911's) although I really do think 9mm is the ideal universal cartridge


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Idok said:


> we got to talking about guns and he asks me "hey, any ideas on a good compact 9mm to carry on my bike?" (...)So, what shall I repace her with?


I'm with you -- the Glock 26 just didn't fit me very well, although the 17 and 19 both work (for me) really well. I recently tested all the usual suspects among the 9mm subcompacts and (again, for me) the XD subcompact was nice, but the littlest S&W M&P worked great. I shot as well with the Smith as I did with the Glock 17 and 19 and the 4-inch XD. I really liked the Springfield XMP, but I wasn't looking to spend $1,200 right now. When I add a subcompact it's going to be the Smith. YMMV. Of course!

(I'm such a noob -- just bought the first two guns I've owned since giving up my childhood .22 Marlin and I'm already thinking about the next purchase. I haven't had a chance to fire our new shotgun yet.)


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

go back to 1911's , you can't go wrong


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll take it off your hands. heheh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sure a gun is a tool. But for me it's also a piece of functioning art. The fit, finish, overall design. I like many of the older design guns because many are easily seen as more than just a tool. Craftsmanship. An art form in itself seemed to be much more important years ago is a lost art today. The old wheel guns and long guns from yesteryear where also tools but that didn't stop the people making them from showing a little flair and style.

I imagine that is why I am such a 1911 fan. There is so much to do to them to make them unique while still having a properly functioning tool. I have yet to have an issue with any of my 1911's. That's a good thing. I trust my life to one. It to me is functioning art. Look at things like old farm tools from say a hundred years ago. People still took the time to give them something more than just he ability to tell the soil on many occasions. Things like that is lost on out disposable society. You don't take a TV in to be fixed anymore. They are not built for it. You can replace it for about the same money it takes if you can find someone to repair it. Not the same for the old console TV. It was as much a piece of furniture as it was something to watch the game on.

I like a Zippo lighter more than say a Bic. There is a little style to them. And if it is broken it can be repaired due t a great guarantee that the company has done since the 1930's But a lighter is just a tool to create fire.

I know I am in the minority with my opinion but I have picked out many a gun in my life getting that loving feeling when I pick it up. I in fact found a Ruger Super Redhawk yesterday(http://www.handgunforum.net)/showthread.php?t=16166). AS soon as I seen it I knew I had to hold it. When I held it I knew I was going to start talking up a deal. It's a fantastic design and they perform as well as one can expect it to. Do I need it? don't know really. I don't hunt much and I have plenty of rifles that would do that job if I wanted to. There's just something about a well made wheel gun that I just really like.

A gun is a tool. Bit many of these tools are so much more. All the time a designer puts into it then working bugs out hopefully creating something that will look as good as it works. I see this in many of the modern designs as well while others that might work as close to flawless are just but ugly. I say that is why I get that lovin' feelin' when I pick up one of my 1911's It's more than just a tool. It's a piece of beautifully functioning art. :smt023


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

Idok said:


> bought it a few months ago.....put maybe 1-200 rounds thru it and plain out just dont like it..
> 
> I am more of a "classic" firearms type of guy...
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation with my G26. The gun functioned flawlessly. I never had a single jam with it. Amazingly enough, it even fit my hand because I have small hands. It just occurred to me that I never carried it, so I traded it in and got a S&W 642 with a laser sight. I carry the 642 all the time, so I feel that it was a good move.

If you have a carry piece that you don't carry, it is worthless.

I still have a G21 which is one of my favorite guns. I never intended to use it as a CCW, so it stays.


----------



## bigshooter (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sort of a newbie but I have a 1911 and a G19, I can't go back and forth between them in practice however because they're total apples and oranges. I think it's like comparing a honda prelude to a honda station wagon. Different things for different purposes, although they have a lot of the same fundamental parts.


----------

